
Hexen 2.0 - shoo
http://www.suzannetreister.net/HEXEN2/HEXEN_2.html
======
malux85
Crud - was hoping for a new, re-vamped version of the video game Hexen :)

~~~
DarronWyke
They did make a Hexen 2 though. It's not bad. Uses a different engine so you
can't throw the WAD into something like Doomsday or jDoom.

------
jstanley
Does anyone have any more context on what this actually _is_?

~~~
krylon
It is an art thing. On the right side of the landing page there is a list of
museums/places for exhibitions.

Some sort of video/multimedia installation, I guess.

After reading the text I am not sure if the people behind this are way smarter
than me or if they are just totally and completely full of themselves.

